
Show HN: Search supplements by the words people used in reviews (see Comments) - 55555
https://www.supplementdb.org/search/
======
55555
This started as a little data science experiment. I analyzed 15,000 reviews
and was surprised by what I found. A lot of reviews contain phrases like, "I
took this [probiotic] for my gut health but then I noticed my eczema went
away." The top 10 lists I was generating suggested supplements that weren't
always suggested by the lists you find online when you google "supplements for
eczema". I suspect this is because those lists are generated based on
mechanisms we already understand while working backward from reviews also
reveals effective supplements whose mechanisms are still not understood.

The ranking algorithm is still flawed and my database is still too small, but
please check it out! I will improve both over the next few weeks.

Please let me know your thoughts, feedback, and suggestions. Especially if you
have ideas for where I could promote this.

I know how to monetize it, I just don't want to yet.

On the backend, I use supervisor and gunicorn and a web server to manage and
serve a python/flask API that uses flat files as a database. The scraper uses
scrapy. Part of my motivation for this project was to learn new technologies,
and so I built the front-end in Gatsby, which uses React.

